# Stencils for painting sillosocks?



## teamducker (Mar 19, 2009)

when you make your own what works best? Cardboard? i have some not corrugated but plastic signs and cut with an exacto knife??


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

teamducker said:


> when you make your own what works best? Cardboard? i have some not corrugated but plastic signs and cut with an exacto knife??


Anything works really. Have used cardboard, it gets soggy after a while but it works.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

I did mine with the lid off my rubber-maid


----------



## gander_lander34 (Jan 22, 2009)

Well, you could do a couple things, either use the cardboard like you were talking. Order sheet metal ones from jim jones for about $50-90 apiece depending on what you get or go onto ebay and get the clear plastic ones for about $10 each. I did the ebay thing, just my opinion.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Pretty easy to make your own. We made two out of cardboard and used them to make two out of 1/4" plastic. Ended up using all four as we had quite a few to paint. No matter what you make it out of, keep a rag handy as after a while you start to get runs from paint building up on the stencil. I think we cleaned ours off every 1-2 dozen decoys to keep the crisp detail.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Just make one out of cardboard. It does get soggy after awhile but then you just have to make another one, doesn't cost you anything at least!


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

honestly, I have done the cardboard, and it isn't much fun, but thats why it's cheap.

I just bought a thin sheet of metal from home depot for 7 bucks, and used a plasma cutter to make a pattern. IT's a LOT cleaner, because it's weight keeps it close to the fabric.... A LOT less of a mess too, my fingers were clean after 60+ deeks, I don't think with cardboard you can say that, and it starts to warp and lift and doesn't look that good.


----------



## Lardy (Oct 15, 2007)

We bought a couple flimsy plastic cutting boards at wal-mart for about 2 bucks a piece. They make a lot cleaner looking stencil and cut just as easy as cardboard with an exacto.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

I just used posterboard;kinda heavy construction paper. Cut out 5-10 stencils(just the wing tip,nothing fancy).Then,I'd lay out the windsock,put the stencil over it,lay something on the stencil that is kinda heavy to hold it in place,then painted the wing tips and let them dry for a good 30minutes before removing the stencil.Then,I just layed the painted ones on top of one another so the painted part didn't overlap to let them dry overnite. Just kept repeating the process as I walked thru the garage,on the way to work,getting home from work,etc. Didn't really take that long to do a couple hundred and the stencil didn't get all soggy,no drips on the windsocks,didn't need to make new stencils or keep wiping them off.

Alex


----------



## ganderwacker (Sep 17, 2005)

I used a piece of plexiglass and drew the pattern out with a sharpie marker,then used a roto-zip to cut it out.


----------



## teamducker (Mar 19, 2009)

I actually didn't even end up using a stencil....used the big ole magnum 44 sharpie marker and was golden

I did u,x,feathered patterns with those markers did my pack of 100 in no time! Now just time to make some juvies out of some of them....have to find a big gray sharpie i suppose

Thanks all for your help


----------



## ValleyCityHunter2008 (Jan 13, 2008)

I would recommend the sharpie all other ways get messy and the sharpie looks great.


----------

